# How to connect a day night switch to the lights



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2011)

How is the day night switch connected to the lights. What I know is the wires will always have power but the switch is the one that regulates the flow of electricity to pass or not to pass to the lights.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> How is the day night switch connected to the lights. What I know is the wires will always have power but the switch is the one that regulates the flow of electricity to pass or not to pass to the lights.


Should be the same as any other switch, you should only have to run the hot to it and switch the hot (you only ever switch the hot). Some switches can require a neutral, but that is normally only if they have a light on them. I don't think a dawn/dusk needs a neutral, It should be obvious if it does.


Source (Neutral) >> >> (Lights)
Source (Ground) >> (Switch*) >> (Lights)
Source (Hot) >> (Switch) >> (Lights)

*Connected on the green ground screw and bonded to the box if it is metal.


----------

